# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  hollyoaks summer spoilers

## fabg22

Summer will be a busy time for the Hunters, Lisa returns to self harm following a string of one night stands. Meanwhile Les and Sally go on a romantic cruise to celebrate their reconciling later on in July. Lee leaves it in the capable hands of Bobmhead to rent a flat, after signing the 12month contract to rent the flat, Lee discovers that flat used to house sister Ellie and murdering husband Toby Mills, promting Ellie to leave for a fresh start after memories come flooding back.

Things are on the up for Jack Osbourne when daugher Ruth invites him to live with her in London, realising Ruth has married, Jack ponders whether a fresh start is needed, the question is can he leave wayward son Darren alone in Chester?

Two new families are set to join the show from July, Maddy Jones will renovate the old Dan's Pitt Stop, into a classy new Internet cafe, the young entrepeneur soon moves in Dad Tom, Step Mum Judith and son Kyle. While current student Joe Spencer gets a shock when he discovers that his wife-beating father is back with his mother who move into the village.

Craig Dean will be mortified to learn that girlfriend Darlene Taylor is expecting his child. Darlene is not the only pregnancy in the village, Liz Burton will cause controversy when announcing that she too is expecting. Meanwhile Cameron Clarke will wave goodbye to Chester dramatically when discovering he has a terminal cancer. The episode is tipped as being once of Hollyoaks' most dramatic and 'heart-renching' moments in its 10 year history.

In October as the shows 10th birthday gets underway viewers will be invited to vote interactively in a plot that mirrors Hollyoaks when it began.

----------


## di marco

whats your source? and hasnt ellie already left?

----------


## willow

wow, looks like we are in for an interesting summer!! thanks

----------


## fabg22

well i got it off digital spy.com and that person had got it off hollyoaks. com! and yes i thought ellie had left!! i dnt really understand that part!

----------


## di marco

> well i got it off digital spy.com and that person had got it off hollyoaks. com!


wasnt having a go at you if thats what you thought, i just wondered! if theyre true, it sounds really good




> and yes i thought ellie had left!! i dnt really understand that part!


maybe she decides to come back for some reason but then leaves again cos of all the awful memories, i dunno!

----------


## fabg22

im sorry i didnt wanna sound like i was shoutin at you, sorry!!

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I've got a feeling alot of these spoilers are true because i've heard some of these spoilers before such as Darlene and Liz both being pregnant.

----------


## bastionslover

whose is the father of liz's baby darren? or jack?

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> whose is the father of liz's baby darren? or jack?


I think you are thinking of the wrong person. Liz is Justin,Mel and Sophie's mother so it'l proabaly be her husbands Richard's baby who is Darlene and Ali's father.

----------


## brenda1971

I take it that Cameron has been axed

----------


## daisy38

Sounds good! Poor old Cameron!  :Sad:   :Big Grin:

----------


## melons1976

They say they want to do a plot which mirrors how it all began.... can anyone remember how it did all begin???

----------


## SoapRach

hmmm kurt benson and that natasha girl were flirty - the louise girl tried to kill herself - Dawn was in it and Jambo and Maddy (was that her name?)  Don't remember anyone dying though - maybe it'll mirror Dawn's death?

----------


## soap addict queen

They were the good old days with Kurt, Ollie, Ruth, Jambo, Dawn, and Lewis feel like I've been watching it for years, wish they would show all the older ones on TV again.

----------


## pammee

looks like a good summer ahead in Hollyoaks!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didnt know darlene was seeing craig   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

i didnt think she was either. i know they were friends a few months back, but they havent seen each other for a while. come to think of it, i cant remember the last time darlene was in it

----------


## scottishsmile

that sounds great-in for a good summer of hollwoaks by the sound of it!

the first scene i remember from hollyoaks was that big car crash i think someone called stan was in it (he could have been going out with cindy) and tony was in it too,im sure thats how he got the scar...!  :EEK!:

----------


## Jade

There was a rumor going round a while ago that both Darleen and Liz were pregnant by Craig, sounds abit silly though

----------


## fabg22

thats hilarious! but would make a funny story line!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> hmmm kurt benson and that natasha girl were flirty - the louise girl tried to kill herself - Dawn was in it and Jambo and Maddy (was that her name?)  Don't remember anyone dying though - maybe it'll mirror Dawn's death?


Maybe Lisa tries to kill herself with her self harming?

----------


## Sabrinam90

Natasha died when they went out to a nightclub she either took drugs or someone slipped it in her drink, that made room for her cousin Jacks daughter Ruth.

----------


## gbnut

Sounds good.  Ellie left ages ago. might not be that she comes back i think it is more about lee and could be that she gave up the flat which she did ages ago due to the memories.

----------


## soap addict queen

hmmmmm the mention of Kirk Benson  ........ hmmmmmmm

----------


## tammyy2j

Ellie has left already. I heard about Liz and Darlene's pregnancies but i heard that Darlene becomes pregnant from Justin who she sleeps with while going out with Craig. I thought Jack was to die of cancer not Cameron that sounds really sad. I've heard that Mandy will die in childbirth leaving Tony heartbroken and to bring up the baby alone. Also Ben leaves when Izzy contacts him to come and join her and start afresh. When Becca leaves Jake and Lisa get back together as Ben who she gets with also leaves.

Heard these on other spoilers boards.

----------


## SoapRach

> hmmmmm the mention of Kirk Benson  ........ hmmmmmmm


Hee Hee    :Rotfl:  Kirk Benson was the name of Kurt Benson's dad...or was it the other way round?  always found that amusing!

----------


## muppet_baby

Oh My GOD! It'll be so sad if Jack dies!!! Aw   :Crying:  I know it sounds bad but l would rather Cameron leave. Also, I REALLY don't want Ben to leave, nor Lisa & Jake to get together. I don't think I'm gonna like these episodes   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

> Ellie has left already. I heard about Liz and Darlene's pregnancies but i heard that Darlene becomes pregnant from Justin who she sleeps with while going out with Craig. I thought Jack was to die of cancer not Cameron that sounds really sad. I've heard that Mandy will die in childbirth leaving Tony heartbroken and to bring up the baby alone. Also Ben leaves when Izzy contacts him to come and join her and start afresh. When Becca leaves Jake and Lisa get back together as Ben who she gets with also leaves.
> 
> Heard these on other spoilers boards.


what other boards did you hear this on? i have heard rumors that jack and cameron die, and also ones where liz and darlene get pregnant, some say craig is the father, others justin. havent heard the one about mandy before though, i hope she doesnt die, that would be so sad. i dont think that jake and lisa would get back together nor ben and izzy, i dont want ben to leave  :Sad:

----------


## girl2

Why are thye getting rid of Cameron I like him and he is by far the best looking  :Searchme:

----------


## Jenbobber

> hmmm kurt benson and that natasha girl were flirty - the louise girl tried to kill herself - Dawn was in it and Jambo and Maddy (was that her name?)  Don't remember anyone dying though - maybe it'll mirror Dawn's death?


did someone not die, when rob hawthorne gave then drugs or summit?

----------


## Emmak2005

> did someone not die, when rob hawthorne gave then drugs or summit?


 Erm, no I don't think so. Lucy Benson, however was locked in a room so she could come of drugs (heroin I think it was). He really tortured her. I'm so glad he burnt on that bus in 2000. Or did he? Well u never know in soaps. Warren Derosa could come back as Rob's twin. Anyway, I'm steering away from the point of my reply to the post. That's what I think anyway. I don't know if anyone has anything new to add.

----------


## di marco

> Why are thye getting rid of Cameron I like him and he is by far the best looking


yeh like cameron as well. and whereas i dont agree with you that hes the best looking (ben clearly is lol!) he is quite fit. i dont think they should get rid of him, dont know how true it is though

----------


## tammyy2j

> did someone not die, when rob hawthorne gave then drugs or summit?


Natasha died because Robe gave her drugs

----------


## SoapRach

But that wasn't in the first episode was it?  I thought Natasha was in it for a little while before she died?

----------


## muppet_baby

that's wot i thought!

----------


## Sabrinam90

> did someone not die, when rob hawthorne gave then drugs or summit?


Yes Natasha!!  Ruths cousin.

----------


## Jenbobber

> Erm, no I don't think so. Lucy Benson, however was locked in a room so she could come of drugs (heroin I think it was). He really tortured her. I'm so glad he burnt on that bus in 2000. Or did he? Well u never know in soaps. Warren Derosa could come back as Rob's twin. Anyway, I'm steering away from the point of my reply to the post. That's what I think anyway. I don't know if anyone has anything new to add.


I'm sure rob spiked someones drink with drugs while at the dog and she died. It mite have been that natasha girl, or whatever her name was, anyway thats why they all hated him.

Yeah thats right... I got this from... 

http://groups.msn.com/hollyoaksonline/robhawthorne.msnw

"It started of when Rob caused a stir around in Chester when him and Dermot had put a tablet in Natashaâs drink during Lucyâs 18th party bash. It had led to serious consequences, with Natashaâs death."

please dont doubt me!   :Nono:

----------


## Abbie

why does lisa self harm herself if she is with ben im confussed :S

----------


## Chris_2k11

I was thinking that too! She'll have no reason to do it   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

i dunno why she would do it either but it was only a suggestion made so it may not be true. maybe something goes wrong between her and ben and it causes her to self harm again, i dont know???

----------


## bex_t

I don't think she will start self harming because of Ben, they seem way to happy. But I do think she may starts self harming again for some other reason (dont know what) and then Ben will find out and bring her back from it. I think this would be a really good storyline because it makes people remember that the problem of self harming doesn't ever go away, it's always there.

----------


## fabg22

but its because she has some one night stands so are her n ben still together??

----------


## Abbie

o yer i heard about that well if ben and lisa arent together then i hope ben relises it and helps her

----------


## Bad Wolf

ben and lisa will get together, they are the focus of the e4 spin off

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

> I don't think she will start self harming because of Ben, they seem way to happy. But I do think she may starts self harming again for some other reason (dont know what) and then Ben will find out and bring her back from it. I think this would be a really good storyline because it makes people remember that the problem of self harming doesn't ever go away, it's always there.


I so agree about it being a good story but also if Ben helped her it would give the message out to self harmers that there are people who care and who look out for them and care for them!

----------


## Abbie

that would be a relly gud story line i hope hollyoaks do do it

----------


## di marco

yeh it is a good idea for a storyline

----------


## fabg22

yea be a good story line but only if they stay together after it!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

very true fabg22 but they've got to stay together - they seem made for eachother, at least thats what i think!

----------


## fabg22

yea they so are made for each other and if they dnt stay together the scriptwriters are just plain mean!

----------


## Abbie

i totally agrre ben and lisa should saty together i hope they do

----------


## shelz1990

i don't think that lisa would go back to self-harm...I heard that her and Ben stay a couple for quite a long time, especially because they're the focus of the e4 spin off...

----------


## Abbie

has lisa done self harm before?????????
i cant wait to see them together asa couple and i just laugh at lousie i know its mean but i hate her and she hassels ben all the time so she deseverd gettin dumped

----------


## di marco

> has lisa done self harm before?????????


yeh she has, i think it started when ellie ran away a few years ago and then she did it again recently as well




> i cant wait to see them together asa couple and i just laugh at lousie i know its mean but i hate her and she hassels ben all the time so she deseverd gettin dumped


i just laugh at louise as well, the way she gets so annoyed is just so funny! she did deserve to get dumped, what was ben thinking in the first place lol!

----------


## Abbie

ooooooo when she did it recently wasnt that by mistake while shaving or am i thinking of something else??

----------


## di marco

> ooooooo when she did it recently wasnt that by mistake while shaving or am i thinking of something else??


yeh wasnt that on the late night one? what i meant by recently was last year sometime i think it was

----------


## Abbie

o its just the way she looked at the blood and the razor i thought she might be getting ideas or something

----------


## fabg22

true!she did look @ it vv funny?? suspiciouso!

----------


## di marco

it prob reminded her of when she did used to cut herself and also hows shes feeling about the situation with ben

----------


## Abbie

thats makes sense now thanx

----------


## Cat2687

Lets start a petition....Bring back Jambo...he was hot!!

----------


## scottishsmile

i heard that cmeron had been axed.I get bored easily of liz and her family.

----------


## di marco

> I get bored easily of liz and her family.


i get bored by the taylor/burtons too. the only one i like is justin and i suppose mels alright but the others can go, i wouldnt miss them

----------


## Chris_2k11

the twins really get on my nerves!   :Angry:  especially their voices!

----------


## di marco

i think mel has potential, what with the drinking and all that, but sophie just bores me, she dont really do anything. i think maybe darlene and ali would grow on me if they had a good storyline, like the darlene/craig storyline which seems to have disappeared and maybe ali/nicole or just ali being involved more with a storyline related around a group at school?

----------


## di marco

> the twins really get on my nerves!   especially their voices!


sophies voice is more annoying then mels, shes so high pitched and squeaky!

----------

